# Tuesday morning



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Time to put the Agility equipment away till Spring.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

What a pretty view!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

This is my sister's yard where we have the Agility equipment. Had most of it already put away. We can go out her back gate and walk for miles in the fields and bush. No traffic to worry about and usually nobody else out there walking. Lately there has been nine Bulls so our walks have been more limited but we can go through a fence and into a horse pasture if the bulls are in the way.


----------



## Wirehairedvizslalove (Oct 24, 2015)

Kyllobernese said:


> This is my sister's yard where we have the Agility equipment. Had most of it already put away. We can go out her back gate and walk for miles in the fields and bush. No traffic to worry about and usually nobody else out there walking. Lately there has been nine Bulls so our walks have been more limited but we can go through a fence and into a horse pasture if the bulls are in the way.


 Wow, that is amazing! I live in a rural county, but there are a lot of hunters. I just love the great outdoors!


----------

